# Help me choose my Christmas present



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Christmas arrived and I've been a reasonably good boy this year, so I feel like getting myself a really good present. By "really good", you might have guessed, I mean an expensive one. Around 100 euros, 120 dollars, 70 pounds, give or take. I know that for that money I could get a lot of different CDs but I'm only interested in purchasing ONE SINGLE ITEM (a CD set, box, etc) close to 100 euros.

I've been looking for a couple of days and the two first candidates are this two sets:

*A. EMIL GILELS COMPLETE DG RECORDINGS *
https://umusicdirect.com/classics/*...Recordings-on-Deutsche-Grammophon/4Y9305VT000
*
B. MARTHA ARGERICH COMPLETE DG RECORDINGS*
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4794647

Both of them are excellent choices with around 30 CDs from two of my Piano referents, although the Argerich one includes more variety of music since half of the Gilels are Beethoven's Sonatas (which, on the other hand, is an ABSOLUTE delight).

1. What do you think folks?? Gilels or Argerich??
2. If none of those convince you, can you suggest any other options?? Anyone knows any excellent Mahler symphonic cycle for that price??

As always, thank you people


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I think you might wish to learn more about Beethoven's chamber music output - perhaps a complete set of the string trios, quartets, quintets; the duo sonatas, piano trios and quartets, the septet, and the various works for other combinations of instruments is available for around that price?


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

There are a lot of Mahler cycles for less than that price. All excelent and for all tastes: both Bernstein, Abbado, Solti, Boulez, Kubelik, Sinopoli, Tenstedt, the warner 150th anniversary edition is a nice option too, less than 40 euros.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MARTHA ARGERICH COMPLETE DG RECORDINGS would be my choice if I could.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Heliogabo said:


> There are a lot of Mahler cycles for less than that price. All excelent and for all tastes: both Bernstein, Abbado, Solti, Boulez, Kubelik, Sinopoli, Tenstedt, the warner 150th anniversary edition is a nice option too, less than 40 euros.


Jesus Christ I didn't know about that one. I just bought it for 39 euros :lol:

I guess that leaves me with around 60 euros to spend... Any ideas??


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few ideas:

- CPE Bach Edition, from Brilliant, 30 CD € 41 - Amazon.es

- Alicia De La Roccha, complete EMI recordings, 8 CD € ~20 - Presto

- The Delius Collection. Heritage (=the superb Unicorn recordings), 7 CD € ~21 - Presto

- The Complete Beethoven, Brilliant 86 CD edition, € 70 - Amazon.de

- David Oistrakh. The complete EMI recordings 17 CD, € ~31 - Presto


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Something that i already bought for myself as a christmas present. Gunter Wand the great recordings with the NDR symphony orchestra. Nice 28 Cd and 1 DVD set including the complete Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert and Bruckner symphony cycles plus some additional tchaikovsky, mussorgssky, mozart, etc. As of today 30 euro in Amazon.es


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Between the two the Martha Argerich looks incredible .


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> A few ideas:
> 
> - CPE Bach Edition, from Brilliant, 30 CD € 41 - Amazon.es


Have this and basically nothing else by CPE Bach but love it. Well worth the money. As to Mahler, if I could have but one cycle I would have Boulez. I think it's as good as any to start with too, though that's likely a minority opinion since his seem to be minority interpretations. I just like the clarity as much as anything, though I think his treatment of 3 and 4 are great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

You already know what you want!


----------

